# "I Pick Things Up & Put Them Down!"



## AnthonyC (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure if you guys West of NY have a Planet Fitness. They have a system where if you grunt while you lift an alarm goes off... Not just ANY alarm but a LUNK ALARM!!! Here are some of their commercials:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FGZvFZdVbk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs8uYH6QJZ4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmU5rZG439Y&feature=related


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 7, 2011)

I go to planet fitness just for their elliptical's and I applaud them for lining up the eliptical's with a clear view to the weight section.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 7, 2011)

HAHAHA! You are too funny, Erin!!! Has the "lunk alarm" ever gone off while you were there. I did 1x when I was there and it actually made the channel 2 news!!!




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I go to planet fitness just for their elliptical's and I applaud them for lining up the eliptical's with a clear view to the weight section.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

O M G !!!!!!!!!! Anthony, I laughed so hard my dog jumped.......love these, have never seen them.....I am going to go show my son now....LOL LOL


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 7, 2011)

No alarm has ever gone off when I was there but I was quite surprised to see muscle dudes there. There was no grunting though.


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

LOL....my son and I both vote "Boom Bang Pow" as our fav....awesome...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2011)

ascott said:


> LOL....my son and I both vote "Boom Bang Pow" as our fav....awesome...



I wanna be able to do that, too!  He was by far my favorite.


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of planet fitness.. I belong to worlds gym on new yrs eve..on Jan 2nd I walked into what I thought was my world gym only to discover that it was now a planet fitness... First thing I noticed was that the highest dumbbell in the place was now 65lbs( use to be 145lbs) figured hey the rates are cheap and I still have the Barbells for the heavy days... So a group of us get together and do heavy boards.. And they sounded the lunk alarm when a few guys cheered me through the press...That almost started a riot...

That was the last day any of us worked out there..
6 month later they closed there doors...


----------



## laramie (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey it's a new sport...Lunking!




laramie said:


> Hey it's a new sport...Lunking!



You know, try to see how many times you can make the alarm go off!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2011)

what is lunking? :shy:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> what is lunking? :shy:



Lunk alarm is for "lunkheads" which is a pretty derogatory term for the big muscle dudes. I honestly don't understand why the grunting is not permitted.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't get why grunting would not be permitted? I guess it depends on if it was intentional? I can understand an alarm going off for a guy who just kept grunting to be obnoxious, however... 
What if it is not grunting and just an extreme exhaling of air? Either way, both would presumably be from over exertion which should be expected in a gym (or in my case after trying to shove waaaay too much food in my face and straining an arm muscle or something ). 
The commercials made me smile. The pow one almost made me laugh.


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

owwwww....well, personally there is nothing more hot to me that a man grunting and moaning and oh....you know, while lifting weights and such


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> owwwww....well, personally there is nothing more hot to me that a man grunting and moaning and oh....you know, while lifting weights and such




LOL! We're going to have to monitor your posts, Angela. You're a trouble maker! Do you have stock in Depends?


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

oh, I will try to be good Yvonne, sorry..... LOL


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 9, 2011)

What the hell?! An alarm goes off if you grunt?!

The woman in the boom bang pow one is so struggling not to laugh! 
The adverts did give me a chuckle! You american people are crazy!


----------

